# Thanks Hrawk!



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

SUPRISE FROM HRAWK, The moment when you can't stop smiling.









I recieved a very welcoming post in the mail today, from a great member. Hrawk.
I knew a package was coming to me with some samples of Kangaroo leather. BUT i did not expect this at all!
Instead i recieved whole bunch of slingshot related items! including some roo leather









Thanks a whole heap Hrawk, i did not expect this at all.......
Very kind of you!



















Cheers mate!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas bloke!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

What a score!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Gee wiz! Yea a top bloke is he, ( maybe he was drunk again







) lol good on ya hrawk..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hrawk is indeed the man.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Maybe he was drunk again


I'm not as think as you drunk I am !


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hrawk ur a top bloke mate merry xmas pal


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a complete kit, Have a fun


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Try chrony those 107's vs the ones I sent. Sterlings vs Pale creeps!!!


----------

